# Longines Heritage Conquest - Is it worth the price?



## Watch Obsessive

Hi guys,

I've got a soft spot for most of the watches in the Heritage range, the 1973 being on my hit list at some point. For the meantime though I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger on the Heritage Conquest, 35mm.

I love everything about this watch, I've been eyeing it up for a few years but have thus far resisted the temptation.

I originally fancied the Silver Arrow reissue but these have since been discontinued and on the second hand market the prices are quite steep.

So it falls down to the Heritage Conquest, silver dial. I love the size and I'm mad on vintage style or vintage reissues so this is perfect for me.

My question is, is it worth the price. It's around £760 from an AD in the UK or £600ish grey market. Hesalite crystal and leather strap as standard are usually what I avoid when buying new but this one will be my most expensive purchase to date.

I've got an Orient Bambino V1 that I love the look of but it lets itself down with the modern size of 40.5mm, on my 6.5" wrist it looks too big.

Convince me.


----------



## Watchbreath

Of course it is.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Watchbreath said:


> Of course it is.


Right answer, short but definitely sweet.


----------



## chrisleger1

For sure. To me, Longines in general are, for the most part, a great value, and the vintage look and size make this watch particularly attractive.


----------



## kit7

I was unsure for a while, I even bid on a few on the bay, but eventually went for a 1959 conquest, I like the look of them and everything, but to me it's a copy, albeit a good copy of an original. It's a bit like buying a print instead of an original piece of art. But in this case the original is cheaper than the print. Perhaps some day I will buy one, but it will probably be the black dial version. 

To answer your question, yes it is worth it. But me being the bargain hunter that I am would prefer to seek out a minty used one for around £400.


----------



## kucingmakan

i think this thread need a picture , i definitely pleased with this watch. Go ahead get one and join the club


----------



## Watch Obsessive

kucingmakan said:


> i think this thread need a picture , i definitely pleased with this watch. Go ahead get one and join the club
> 
> View attachment 9102234


It's such a classy piece. I meant to go and try one on yesterday but I got stuck shoe shopping with the Mrs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kucingmakan

Watch Obsessive said:


> It's such a classy piece. I meant to go and try one on yesterday but I got stuck shoe shopping with the Mrs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


definitely understand


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Here's an older brethren from 1967


----------



## Watch Obsessive

watchvaultnyc said:


> Here's an older brethren from 1967


I was actually watching one very similar on eBay this week. Just missed out on it though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitBling

I love mine to bits! it's the perfect size for a dress watch and even casual wear if you like to explore with different straps. The hesalite crystal did bother me at first and yes for the price range I would have preferred sapphire, and actually the black dial I believe has sapphire glass. But if you're worried about scratches then this can be easily restored with Polywatch.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Watch Obsessive said:


> I was actually watching one very similar on eBay this week. Just missed out on it though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are amazingly modern looking watches, and still quite affordable

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

BreitBling said:


> I love mine to bits! it's the perfect size for a dress watch and even casual wear if you like to explore with different straps. The hesalite crystal did bother me at first and yes for the price range I would have preferred sapphire, and actually the black dial I believe has sapphire glass. But if you're worried about scratches then this can be easily restored with Polywatch.
> View attachment 9132674
> View attachment 9132682


That looks really good. I'm not overly fussed about the crystal being hesalite. I've knocked my Orient Bambino a fair few times and the crystal is still flawless.

I do love the look and more importantly the size of the Longines. It's a close battle between the Heritage Conquest and the Hamilton Intra-Matic 38mm at the moment. Longines is just edging it.










Whichever I get the Bambino will be going, it's nice but too big for the style.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcobbler

Are you planning on buying pre-owned? If so, I think it's a great value.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

kingcobbler said:


> Are you planning on buying pre-owned? If so, I think it's a great value.


I'm looking at used examples online but they're going for close to the new price. If I can snag one for 400 odd quid I'd be happy, as long as it's in good nick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitBling

Watch Obsessive said:


> I'm looking at used examples online but they're going for close to the new price. If I can snag one for 400 odd quid I'd be happy, as long as it's in good nick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried getting mine used for around that price and found nothing. Even ones in poor condition scratched up ect were going for 100 less than rrp.

Also both watches look very nice, I think it comes down to personal taste. For me the longines looks that much more vintage and dressy, whereas the Hamilton I'd say has a slightly more casual look with the darker colours.


----------



## kucingmakan

definitely agree, you will not regret it. If you like the hamilton have a look on the oris also, they have the same model with intramatic but slightly higher price..


----------



## Watchyman

Watch Obsessive said:


> That looks really good. I'm not overly fussed about the crystal being hesalite. I've knocked my Orient Bambino a fair few times and the crystal is still flawless.
> 
> I do love the look and more importantly the size of the Longines. It's a close battle between the Heritage Conquest and the Hamilton Intra-Matic 38mm at the moment. Longines is just edging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever I get the Bambino will be going, it's nice but too big for the style.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one reminds me of "Mad Men" for some reason.

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Watchyman said:


> This one reminds me of "Mad Men" for some reason.
> 
> Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


That's why I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman

Watch Obsessive said:


> That's why I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I like the Hamilton better ?

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Watchyman said:


> I think I like the Hamilton better
> 
> Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


For me the Hamilton has 60's styling and the Longines is more 50's.

It's 50/50, I prefer the size of the Longines but the Hamilton has sapphire although its missing the seconds hand.

Style wise is equal. I think the Longines would look better on my 6.5" wrist, the Hamilton would wear large as its all dial.

Dilemma!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Watch Obsessive said:


> For me the Hamilton has 60's styling and the Longines is more 50's.
> 
> It's 50/50, I prefer the size of the Longines but the Hamilton has sapphire although its missing the seconds hand.
> 
> Style wise is equal. I think the Longines would look better on my 6.5" wrist, the Hamilton would wear large as its all dial.
> 
> Dilemma!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they make the Conquest with sapphire, but it's more expensive.

Also take into account that Hamilton has the minimum amount of Swiss parts, while Longines has more being more "premium".

And as a owner of the Silver Arrow I would say plastic is better than sapphire.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

cuthbert said:


> I think they make the Conquest with sapphire, but it's more expensive.
> 
> Also take into account that Hamilton has the minimum amount of Swiss parts, while Longines has more being more "premium".
> 
> And as a owner of the Silver Arrow I would say plastic is better than sapphire.


The Silver Arrow reissue? I missed the boat on that one, Longines had ceased production when I discovered it. Gutted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

cuthbert said:


> I think they make the Conquest with sapphire, but it's more expensive.


Yeah the sapphire version is 40mm and twice as expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman

cuthbert said:


> I think they make the Conquest with sapphire, but it's more expensive.
> 
> Also take into account that Hamilton has the minimum amount of Swiss parts, while Longines has more being more "premium".
> 
> And as a owner of the Silver Arrow I would say plastic is better than sapphire.


The Hamilton has less swiss parts than the Longines? Does the mean that Omega is "more swiss" than the Longines and therefore the Breguet is super swiss?.
Do you mind sharing your source of this very interesting info.

Thanks

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## BreitBling

Watchyman said:


> The Hamilton has less swiss parts than the Longines? Does the mean that Omega is "more swiss" than the Longines and therefore the Breguet is super swiss?.
> Do you mind sharing your source of this very interesting info.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


I think he probably means the heritage as the heritage of Hamilton dates back to the US I believe.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman

BreitBling said:


> I think he probably means the heritage as the heritage of Hamilton dates back to the US I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


nah, it's just nonsense and misinformation.

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Got myself a lovely used Heritage Conquest.

Well happy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

I bought a black dial with rose gold applied indices. A lovely watch by all means. My daughter borrowed for a day to wear it and later just refused to return! I've asked her many times but she says it looks better on her than on me!! My loss and her gain I must confess.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

That's very generous of you! I suppose seeing as it's your daughter you have to admit defeat! Great watch, I was on the fence whether I wanted the silver or black dial but I figured I have enough black dial watches so silver was the choice.

Just put a new tan leather strap on mine and it's now ready to rock. Loving the understated, classic style of this piece.


----------



## kucingmakan

lets keep this thread going , my wife she is wearing vintage cyma 1935.


----------



## fastcasters

To answer the OPs question - yes, I think it is worth it. The design is clean and not overstated in any way, the size sits nicely on the wrist - I must admit I though it would look too small on me as I tend to wear larger watches but that is not the case. I have it on a black strap but after seeing pics posted with this watch it suits a brown strap better.


----------

